# Part Time (Reserve) Physical Training & Standards::Question::



## muhamer (9 May 2007)

I was wondering, if any of you know, what are the Part Time (Reserve) Physical Training & Standards such as pushups, running, chin ups and what not. Also when would be the best time to send the application form if I wanted to go to Army Camp like once a week monthly (Fri-Sun) i belive or summer army camp... 

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2007)

In 31 BG the standard at the moment is the EXPRES test, for PT. As far as 'camp' is concerned, that will be up to your Unit. Go see your Chain of Command for answers on both.


----------

